# Wet cured ham using saltpeter



## Soidogz (Feb 20, 2021)

Hi all, I'm living in thailand and would love to make wet cured ham, I've watched videos and I seem to be totaly confused there seems so much info out there, so if there's anyone I can talk to about how much water/ saltpeter to use and how long to leave it soaking for I would love to hear your recipes.
Many thanks


----------



## Hamdrew (Feb 20, 2021)

I am not sure at all about potassium nitrate. Many here use sodium nitrite and/or sodium nitrate. Also, celery juice powder.

earch the site for "pop's brine". Very simple and pretty foolproof.

That said, he seems to have had a little more of a sweet tooth than I. I only use about half the sugar.


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 20, 2021)

You won't find much info here on saltpeter, It just isn't used that much anymore. You really want to find yourself some cure #2


----------



## mike243 (Feb 20, 2021)

you might want to look up the uses and side affects of salt peter, wont affect a lot of folks over 70 lmao,


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 20, 2021)

Here is the link to 

 daveomak
  ham recipe. The best ham I have made and eaten.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/5-days-from-picnic-to-ham.296135/


----------



## PolishDeli (Feb 20, 2021)

What is the purity of the salt peter? 
You'll want to target about 700ppm ingoing KNO3.

Is thete no way you can get cure#1 (NaNO2 6.25% + NaCl 93.75%)?
 It's what most of us use for making ham.


----------



## Soidogz (Feb 20, 2021)

PolishDeli said:


> What is the purity of the salt peter?
> You'll want to target about 700ppm ingoing KNO3.
> 
> Is thete no way you can get cure#1 (NaNO2 6.25% + NaCl 93.75%)?
> It's what most of us use for making ham.


Thankyou for your reply I have these but not sure what 20-30 % extension means, it's very easy to get the Sodium nitrate but the vadals supercure i bought over from australia, and can't get it here


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 20, 2021)

https://thaiartisanfoods.com/product/pink-curing-salt-number-1/
I think this is close to home for you.


----------



## Soidogz (Feb 21, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> https://thaiartisanfoods.com/product/pink-curing-salt-number-1/
> I think this is close to home for you.


Thankyou


----------

